# Computer doesn't recognize Paperwhite as device



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mac Book Pro doesn't recognize my PaperWhite.

I don't usually sideload books so I don't think I ever really tried to hook up my PaperWhite wifi/3G to my MacBookPro.  I did, however, hook up my other kindles to my old MacBookPro.  This is a new MBP though and I might have had my PW hooked to my old MBP before the hard drive crashed.  I simply can't remember as I seldom hook my devices to my computer.  

I tried rebooting the Paperwhite while it was plugged into the computer.  After about a minute when nothing but white screen, my finger slipped off the power button on the PW and the PW did reboot.  When it came back up, my MBP recognized my PW as a device.  

I properly exited and disengaged the PW and then plugged it back in and my MBP again does not see the Paper white.  Can anyone help me?  I think I bought the PW more than a year ago, so it is out of warranty.  And I'm stumped about what the issue could be.

THanks.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've not got any immediate ideas, but in these circumstances I'd do some testing using a "process of elimination" trying swapping each thing one at a time to see what happens.

Do you have access to another Mac, or a PC? Can you try plugging the PW in there and see what happens? Have you got another Kindle you could try with your Mac? Another USB cable?

Any of those things would help to pin down where the problem lies.

Also, Paperwhites were only launched in October 2012, so it can't be more than a year old and must still be under warranty. Regardless of the warranty status, Kindle Customer Support will still talk to you and try their best to fix the problem, so I would contact them as well.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

You probably already tried this, but check it on different USB ports.  Once my KK was not recognized by my PC laptop and I discovered a small bead in the USB port.  It was just enough interference to prevent a good contact in the socket.  Long shot I know.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My computer recognizes my K3 just fine.  I have switched USB cords and ports with no luck with the PW.  I didn't have to do anything on Amazon to get it to recognize the computer when I bought the PW, did I?  I just registered the Kindle teh way I always do I think.  It's very odd.  I can get it to recognize it if I do a hard reboot to the PW while its connected to the computer, but then the next time I plug it in, it doesn't recognize it.  A soft reboot of my PW doesn't seem to be working properly at all, never mind having it make it recognizable to my computer.  

Thanks for your ideas.  Anyone else have any?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ring Kindle CS.

I'm sure you're still under warranty, so they should send out a replacement. If the replacement still has the problem, you can keep your old one and return the replacement if you want, and you'll be no worse off.


----------

